# ICW From NC to SC



## jxvega

Good afternoon everyone,

I'm fairly new to sailing and have recently purchased a new-to-me 1975 Irwin 30. It's in pretty good shape and while doing the sea trial, it performed great. I want to plan a trip down to Charleston, SC from Washington, NC via the ICW. The boat has a universal atomic 4 gasoline engine rated at 30HP. Can anyone offer an estimate of time it would take to make the this kind of trip (considering currents, etc.)? How about back from Charleston, SC to Washington, NC?

Thanks


----------



## PBzeer

Day one - Washington to Beaufort/Morehead City
Day two - Wrightsville Beach (long day)
Day three - anchor north of Myrtle Beach, or if you have daylight, on into a marina at Myrtle Beach.
Day four - Georgetown, anchor or marina
Day five - anchor halfway to Charleston
Day six - Charleston

Or, go outside at Beaufort Inlet, 2 night hop to Charleston.


----------



## jxvega

What average speeds can you expect?


----------



## PBzeer

That's at 5.5 knots.


----------



## cheoah

If the math works out to six days, figure 8 or so for weather lay days, 10 if you want to take it easy. Straightforward trip, should be fun.


----------



## jxvega

Any idea how much fuel I'll need? I have a 30 foot Irwin with 30 HP atomic 4 gasoline engine.

How's the cell phone coverage along the way?


----------



## PBzeer

Been a few years since I stayed inside, but I had coverage pretty much the whole distance with Verizon. As for fuel, I don't know how much you use an hour, but there's plenty of places to take on fuel along the way.


----------

